# Murder Mystery Party



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everyone! Well this year I have decided to host a halloween party/murder Mystery. Now all i need to do is write a plot....Any idease? I was thinking of something uniquly halloween (your lovin the spellign right lol) Any idease for Characters, motives setting (i was htiking of classic Haunted mansion to keep theme with my house diring haunting season. And hey maybe we could do a test run on the chat if that could work?lol well just looking for some tips on the plot!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Don't everyone answer at once! Anyway I have come up with a plot! So everyone who is invited is coming to the Ghoul Academy Class Reunion. But...dun dund un. Headmaster Dracula has been murdered. So far the plot twists and stuff but basically Mortisha Addams is having an affair with just about every monster in the house and the murderer come s to be the last person everyone suspects...as usual lol! Anyway if anyone has any good Characters for my plot id be glad to hear from you!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I didn't kill Dracula that night... So I can't be a suspect. But classic monsters like the wolfman, Frankenstine, the headless horse man, and if you want maby ever Trixie the Two toothed Crack whore... but maby classic villians and that, maby mix it up with Frankenstiens ghost... 
If you want man I'd be happy to work on the script with ya.

-Clay


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Aawsome clay! Well i have the rough done i just have to type it up tonight. i totally forgot about the headless horse man! but its ognna be great! ill e-mail youlater.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Colinsuds,

how's the manuscript for your murder mystery party coming along? 
I hosted one last year, it was a 20's speakeasy theme, we had a blast. I always thought one geared for halloween would be fun too.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Well so far its going pretty well. Theres alot of scdal. but basically its a 20 year monster academy reunion and someone has killed the headmaster (dracula) and it goes on and on i m gonna try and post the script next week but im crazy busy this weekend.


----------

